
A Literary Tube Map of London - DanBC
https://www.inthebook.com/en-gb/literary-tube-map/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
It would be nice if the actual names of the stations were also on the map, for
comparison.

Also- it's obvious that at least some of the novels are older than the tube
itself. Canterbury Tales, say. That's from 1400. Also, pretty much all the
Dickens ones and I think the Sherlock Holmes stories also.

So the map marks the coincidence of novels and modern tube stations, but not
the locations of tube stations actually mentioned in the novels.

------
C1sc0cat
101 Dalmatians is wrong :-)

------
SpeakMouthWords
This is an outdated version of the Tube map.

